
What Happens When Baseball-Stats Nerds Run a Pro Team? - octonion
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/24/opinion/sunday/what-happens-when-baseball-stats-nerds-run-a-pro-team.html?referer=
======
mwpmaybe
The 2016 Chicago Cubs!

